# How much should my ewe be urinating?



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2012)

Our 2 new Jacob babies are doing well, however I am a little concerned about our ewe.

She is drinking well, but when I see her pee I am looking real hard to see a stream. I don't know how much she should be peeing. Our first sheep. I am, of course, comparing this to my goats (does) when they pee it is like a gallon!
The ewe's urine does not have any abnormally strong smell, or dark color... it just seems like there should be more.

Behavior and health all good...friendly, alert, chewing her cud...all normal. Sometime today I will be doing a fecal because they have been here a week now and are still in quarantine. I may take a temp anyway while I'm out there. (Actually straw hat can take a temp, I don't care if the sheep hate him...I want them to love me! Tee hee!  )

Any ideas?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have never found our ewes have a strong smelling urine.  They always pee if something startles them...but just a little bit.  They all drink plenty of water, but none pee gushers.  I'm not sure you have any problem at all...maybe they are shy and pee when you aren't looking?


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 23, 2012)

Like Bon said - sheep pee when startled or nervous...so they don't get that full of a bladder all the time. Quick short pees are pretty normal. BTW, your thread topic made me chuckle and I was compelled to open it!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok... so I am a little over the top maybe.   I love these guys so much!  

Maybe I'm just used to my ND goats that pee a gallon!

They are pretty relaxed..the sheep that is.... when my GSD flies outta the house in the morning and tears right over to the fence... they just stand there, as if they are saying..."idiot"! The GSD loves one of my goats and runs the fenceline with her...dumb goat!  That is how they play.

So my sheepie is ok then I guess.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

I would think yes...your sheepies are fine

Should you ever decide to breed the girl and you have a lamb...oh...you are so sunk...there will be many more sheep in your life


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 23, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Should you ever decide to breed the girl and you have a lamb...oh...you are so sunk...there will be many more sheep in your life


Ha ha Bon! Yep, she's sunk alright! 

I think your sheep is okay Southern.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2012)

They love their treats... a litle too much! They are so sweet. 

Yes, I am quite taken with these two!    Gwen likes to talk when she sees you. She has the deepest gruffest baah... it sounds like she's burping!  

sehseh is much quieter, he is a baby! They eat ALOT of hay. They are a bit small so it's okay.

@Alice- I'm glad you got a chuckle.  

I'm thinking sheep could be addictive...


----------



## finns&fjords (Dec 24, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I would think yes...your sheepies are fine
> 
> Should you ever decide to breed the girl and you have a lamb...oh...you are so sunk...there will be many more sheep in your life


x2


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh Southern...the slippery slope of sheep love! 
Snuggles doesn't "stream" like my goats do...she just squats more often - so I think you're ok. I'm going to go with what Bon and Bridge and everyone else with tons of experience say! 
You know...we need more photos of your 'babies' now!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 24, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I'm thinking sheep could be addictive...


----------

